# Celebrities shampoo?



## girly_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a site anywhere that tells what shampoo the celebrities use. Does anyone know if a site like that exist? I was mainly wondering what jennifer aniston and jessica simpson uses.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2008)

I found these:

alist beauty bag jennifer aniston haircare :: Beauty :: Handbag.com

I can't really find anything on Jessica Simpson except one site in which the author read that she uses Ken Pave's Sulfate free shampoo.

I don't know how reliable these sites are though.

However, I think that in the end, the shampoo that is right for these celebrities might not be right for you if you don't have the same type of hair.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much! Does anyone know where I might could buy alterna shampoo? I've not seen it in any salons around here. I would really like to buy it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found these:alist beauty bag jennifer aniston haircare :: Beauty :: Handbag.com

I can't really find anything on Jessica Simpson except one site in which the author read that she uses Ken Pave's Sulfate free shampoo.

They dont make that anymore, it was the kind I used.




I am hoping they are just reformulating it or something, b/c I have never found a brand I loved as much


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang it! I guess if I could find some to try it wouldn't do any good. I was really excited to try the wite truffle though.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are looking for the Alterna shampoo and conditioner, Ebay has it.


----------



## CountryMusic89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have a 2nd street beauty near you they sale Alterna products.


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 24, 2011)

N there are no site where celebrities tell the people about their product. Celebrities do not want to tell any body about their beauty secret.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't trust articles where the point is to sell you something. Jennifer Aniston's personal stylist has stated that she (Jennifer) is currently using Chris McMillan Hair which is a private label by him. Debra Messing also uses it. It is sold online at his website for $30. Waste of money. If you're looking for a GOOD shampoo you can't go wrong with Biologe, Matrix, Tigi or Paul Mitchell (salon brands) or Suave Professional, Aussie (which Jennifer also has used), Herbal Essence (drug store). Her stylist also said she (Jennifer) also used Shu Uemura.


----------



## alyydoll (Jul 5, 2011)

You can buy Alterna Shampoo, but I don't know much about the company. http://www.folica.com/brands/alterna/shampoos?s_cid=gaw&amp;utm_source=Google&amp;utm_medium=CPC&amp;utm_campaign=Brands&amp;gclid=CMXoz6Kp6akCFRQg2godHUNNXw


----------

